# 1970's Annie's Attic Crochet Pattern



## Kathie (Sep 24, 2004)

I am needing to find a crochet skunk pattern that is a spray can air freshener cover. Would anybody happen to have the pattern? If this is not where I should ask about the pattern, somebody please direct me. Thank you


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

I haven't found the pattern, but I did find out what it looked like..
http://dypembellishments.blogspot.c...-young-my-great-grandmother.html#comment-form

And just for giggles.. and I had to EXPLAIN to my husband about the antebellum ladies that covered up the toilet paper rolls...
http://dypembellishments.blogspot.c...-young-my-great-grandmother.html#comment-form


----------

